# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Junalla matkustaa entistä useampi  Kehärata kerännyt hyvin matkustajia

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## hmikko

> Samalla avautui suora yhteys Vantaan suurimpien aluekeskusten Tikkurilan ja Myyrmäen välille.


Kiintoisaa _suora_-sanan käyttöä.

----------


## Kani

Huikeita kasvulukuja tosiaan. Kehäradan asemilta ei noussut vuosi sitten kyytiin ketään, nyt tuhansia. Seuraavassa vaiheessa voidaan ynnätä lukuihin busseilla tehdyt liityntämatkat ja lausua, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö eikun nousut eikun käyttö on ilahduttavasti kasvanut.

Sitten vain seuraamaan, moniko media referoi tämänkin tiedotteen sellaisenaan.

----------


## petteri

Hienoja matkustajalukujen kasvuja erityisesti lännen puolella. Myyrmäki +34 %, Louhela +35 %,  Martinlaakso +43 %. Idässä Puistola +14 %, Tikkurila +22% ja Hiekkaharju +75 %.

----------


## Kani

> Hienoja matkustajalukujen kasvuja erityisesti lännen puolella. Myyrmäki +34 %, Louhela +35 %,  Martinlaakso +43 %. Idässä Puistola +14 %, Tikkurila +22% ja Hiekkaharju +75 %.


Kertakaikkiaan. Ajatella, että kun linja-autojärjestelmä ympärilä muutetaan syöttämään matkustajia juniin, niin nousut juniin kasvavat verrattuna siihen aikaan, kun oli bussikeskeisemmät kulkuyhteydet. Kertakaikkiaan.

----------


## petteri

Kertakaikkiaan positiivista kehitystä, kun matkustajat siirtyvät raiteille, bussiralli pienenee ja joukkoliikenteen suosio kasvaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Hämmästyttävän pieniä matkustajamääriä. Tietysti oli odotettavissa, että käyttäjiä on vähän, kun ympärillä ei vielä ole kaupunkia. Mutta että noin vähän, se oli kyllä yllätys.

----------


## Nakkiputka

Minusta Vantaan asemien matkustajamäärien suht itsestäänselvää kasvua kiinnostavampi ilmiö on Helsingin puolen asemien matkustajamäärien kehitys. Malmin ja Huopalahden matkustajamäärien kasvun nyt arvasi, mutta Kannelmäen, Pohjois-Haagan, Pukinmäen ja Tapanilan kehitys on erityisen mielenkiintoista. Kukas keksisi selityksen Pohjois-Haagan ja Tapanilan matkustajamäärien vähenemiselle? Pääradan puolella toki Oulunkylässä, Malmilla ja Puistolassa on toki junatarjonta tuplaantunut keskellä päivää, mutta Kannelmäessä ja Pohjois-Haagassa kehitys on ollut lähestulkoon päinvastaista, mitä eräistä Kehärataa puoltavista kommenteista olisi voinut olettaa...

Entä mikä selittää matkustamäärien nousun Malminkartanossa ?

----------


## petteri

> Entä mikä selittää matkustamäärien nousun Malminkartanossa ?


Malminkartanon aseman lähelle on rakennettu muutamia uusia taloja. Kannelmäessä matkustajamäärät ovat pysyneet ennallaan. Pohjois-Haagassa pieni matkustajamäärän lasku johtunee pääosin siitä, että alueella on aikaisempaa enemmän tyhjää toimistotilaa eli alueen työpaikat ovat vähentyneet. Pohjois-Haaga on alueena sellaista reunaa, jossa toimistokysynnän vaihtelu näkyy voimakkaimmin.

----------


## Melamies

> Entä mikä selittää matkustamäärien nousun Malminkartanossa ?


Ei ainakaan surkeat vaihtomahdollisuudet bussista junaan.

----------


## fani

> Kertakaikkiaan positiivista kehitystä, kun matkustajat siirtyvät raiteille, bussiralli pienenee ja joukkoliikenteen suosio kasvaa.


Ja kohta joukkoliikenne kallistuu, leikataan liikaa liikennettä ja sitten suosio laskee, ja tulee enemmän autoja

----------


## petteri

Onneksi kohta on tulossa Länsimetro sekä vyöhykeuudistus, jotka molemmat lisäävät merkittävästi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.

----------


## joboo

> Ei ainakaan surkeat vaihtomahdollisuudet bussista junaan.


Tätä asiaa olen toitottanut HSL:lle että tahdistaa bussit juniin aina on vastaus ollut katsotaan ensi aikatulukaudella!

----------


## 339-DF

> Onneksi kohta on tulossa Länsimetro sekä vyöhykeuudistus, jotka molemmat lisäävät merkittävästi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.


Onkin mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten tämän asian kanssa käy. Olin ajatellut niin, että länsimetrolla ei olisi käytännössä vaikutusta matkustajamääriin, sillä idästä meillä on faktatietoa vastaavasta. Asemien lähellä joukkoliikenteen käyttö lisääntyy, liityntäalueilla laskee ja lopputulos on suunnilleen plusmiinusnolla. Vuosaaressa kävi näin, ja muistelen että samoin kävi 1982. Mutta sitten tuli tuo vyöhykeuudistus, jonka vyöhykerajat on asetettu tukemaan metroa ja ajattelinkin, että varmaan länsimetro+vyöhykeraja -kombo lisää matkustajia.

Enää en kuitenkaan olisi niin varma. Inflaatio on meillä koko lailla nollassa tai negatiivinen, mutta matkalippujen hinnat nousevat n. 5 % vuoden 2016 alusta. Se on hurjan paljon, ja ilmeisesti hintoja on tarkoitus nostaa vähintään yhtä paljon vuoden 2017 alusta. Nuo tulevat näkymään matkustajamäärissä. HSL:llä on joku kaavakin, tyyliin p % hinnannousu laskee matkustajamääriä r %. Kaava varmaan perustuu totuttuihin hinnannostoihin, mutta enpä muista, että koskaan olisi ollut tilannetta, jossa hinnannousu on inflaatioon nähden näin suurta. Seuraukset voivat siis olla arvaamattomat ja ennakoimattomat.

----------


## petteri

> Enää en kuitenkaan olisi niin varma. Inflaatio on meillä koko lailla nollassa tai negatiivinen, mutta matkalippujen hinnat nousevat n. 5 % vuoden 2016 alusta. Se on hurjan paljon, ja ilmeisesti hintoja on tarkoitus nostaa vähintään yhtä paljon vuoden 2017 alusta. Nuo tulevat näkymään matkustajamäärissä. HSL:llä on joku kaavakin, tyyliin p % hinnannousu laskee matkustajamääriä r %. Kaava varmaan perustuu totuttuihin hinnannostoihin, mutta enpä muista, että koskaan olisi ollut tilannetta, jossa hinnannousu on inflaatioon nähden näin suurta. Seuraukset voivat siis olla arvaamattomat ja ennakoimattomat.


En usko joukkoliikenteen hintajouston olevan kovin lineaarinen, mutta nyt kun seutulippu nousee vuoden 2016 alusta yli 100 euron ja sisäinen yli 50 euron kuussa voi kerralla tulla merkittäviä muutoksia, kun molemmat ylittävät psykologisen rajan.

----------


## kuukanko

> En usko joukkoliikenteen hintajouston olevan kovin lineaarinen


Ei tarvitse elää uskon varassa, HSL teetätti asiasta viime vuonna tutkimuksen.

----------


## Melamies

> Tätä asiaa olen toitottanut HSL:lle että tahdistaa bussit juniin aina on vastaus ollut katsotaan ensi aikatulukaudella!


Malminkartanossa myös fyysinen siirtyminen on hankalaa, 51 ei aja aseman lähelle ja 39 ajaa aseman yli, ei pysäkkiä eikä esim portaita aseman kohdalla.

----------


## samulih

h72 on ainakin jollain tavoin alkanut tahdistaa juniin, ainakin tapanilan suuntaan pientä aikataulun tasausta aseman alla Kehä-1 kohalla... Joskus pidempään, aina se tuntuu siinä hetken odottavan.

Muistan jo silloin vuosia sitten kun uusi raide tuli Pukinmäkeen oli puhetta että H72 tahdistaa junaan, ei kyllä ole mielestäni koskaan ainakaan virallisesti ollut mitään sen jälkeen kun rata aloitti...

----------


## petteri

> Ei tarvitse elää uskon varassa, HSL teetätti asiasta viime vuonna tutkimuksen.


Tutkimuksen tärkeimmät tulokset lienevät: 

1) Hintajoustoa on olemassa 

2) Mutta emme pystyneet selvittämään, millainen hintajousto Helsingin seudulla on alueittain, koska dataa on vähän ja se ei sovi lineaarisiin malleihin. 




> Teorian mukainen hintajousto saatiin estimoitua vain hyvin harvalle erilliselle kelpoisuusalueelle.


Alueelliset tulokset lienevät aivan järjettömiä, kun ne on jätetty pois. Sitten kun piti kuitenkin saada jotain tuloksia, kun niistä oli kerran maksettu, kaikki data koottiin yhteen ja tehtiin niistä luvut. Jostain syystä tutkimuksen tekijät eivät ole käsitelleet mahdollisuutta, että hintajoustofunktio ei olisikaan lineaarinen, vaan järjettömistä alueellisista tuloksista on syytetty pientä datan määrää.

3) Tutkimuksen lopputuloksena sivulla 61 on esitetty kausilipun lyhyen ajan hintajoustoksi -0,36 ja pitkän aikavälin joustoksi -0,78.

Lyhyen aikavälin jousto voi olla jossain rajoissa (pieni muutos) likimain oikealla hehtaarilla, silloin kun ei mennä psykologisten rajojen yli, ehkä vähän yläkantissa, mutta pitkän aikavälin joustoluku on varsin hurja. Helsingin esikaupunkien kausilipun omistajuus on 38 % ja Vantaan 23 %(Liikkumistottumukset Helsingin seudulla 2012). Suurin osa Vantaan lipuista on seutua ja Helsingin sisäistä, joten alueiden keskimääräisen kausilipunhinnan ero lienee ollut 50-65 % jo vuosikymmeniä.  

Jos pitkän ajan hintajousto olisi oikeasti -0,78 ja pätisi laajalla lukualueella (jota tutkimuksessa ei väitetä), Helsingin joukkoliikenteen keskimääräisten lippujen hintojen korottaminen seutulipun tasolle tiputtaisi Helsingin esikaupunkien joukkoliikenteen käytön alle Vantaan tason. Tuo ei ole järin järjellinen tulos, kun tuollainen automäärä ei mahdu teille eikä sille löydy parkkipaikkoja kotien ja työpaikkojen lähellä. 

Hinnan lisäksi joukkoliikenteen käytössä on aika paljon muitakin tekijöitä. Joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso, teiden ruuhkautuminen, parkkipaikkojen hinta ja saatavuus, väestön profiili sekä joukkoliikenteen hinta suhteessa autoilun hintaan lienevät niistä tärkeimmät. 

Mutta hyvä, että asiaa on kuitenkin selvitetty. Toki jos olisi verrattu Malminkartanoa ja Louhelaa sekä Tapaninkaupunkia(Puistolaa) ja Koivukylää, niiden joukkoliikennelipun omistajuutta, hintaa ja liikennetottumuksia, olisi todellisesta hintajoustosta saatu parempi kuva. Nuo on ovat riittävässä määrin samanlaisia alueita, joissa on ollut merkittävästi erilainen keskimääräinen lipunhinta vuosikymmeniä. 

Mutta sitten tutkimuksesta toiseen asiaan. Vuoden 2016 alusta sisäisten lippujen hinnat nousevat yli 50 euron ja seutu yli 100 euron, nuo ovat sellaisia psykologisia rajoja, joilla voi olla huomattavankin suuri vaikutus lipunmyyntiin.

----------


## MJG

> En usko joukkoliikenteen hintajouston olevan kovin lineaarinen, mutta nyt kun seutulippu nousee vuoden 2016 alusta yli 100 euron ja sisäinen yli 50 euron kuussa voi kerralla tulla merkittäviä muutoksia, kun molemmat ylittävät psykologisen rajan.


Jos HSL:n laskelma 11,4%:n hinnankorotuksiksi vuonna 2017 toteutuu, neljässä vuodessa on keskihinta noussut noin 26%. Käytännössä nykyinen rahoitusjärjestelmä on romahtanut, eikä Helsingin seudulla siten ole varaa nykyisentasoiseen joukkoliikenteeseen. Samaan aikaan vuonna 2017 on tarkoitus ottaa käyttöön hinnoittelun kaarimalli, joka vuoden 2013 linjauksen perusteella tarkoittaisi noin 75 euron hintaista 30 päivän hintaista lippua BC-vyöhykkeelle ja 113 euron ABC-vyöhykkeelle.

Kysyntään voidaan vaikuttaa myös suoranaista kiusantekoa muistuttavilla operaatioilla. 550 aiotaan katkaista Tapiolaan. Tämähän tarkoittaa sitä, että vaihtoyhteys Westendinasemalta katoaa. Se toki HSL:n suunnitelman perusteluissa pitää paikkansa, että bussien vaihtoasemana Westendinaseman merkitys vähenee. HSL kuitenkin unohtaa ei niin aivan harvinaisen tavan työmatkaliikenteessä, että kotoa lähtee kaksi ja toinen siirtyy julkisiin jollain sopivalla pysäkillä. Nyt Länsiväylän suunnassa tehdään tällainen vaihto seudun tärkeimpään poikittaislinjaan käytännössä mahdottomaksi.

----------


## Multsun poika

Westendinaseman merkitys vaihtoasemana vähenee.. sanoisin mielummin että katoaa.

Metron myötä Länsiväylän bussiliikenne Tapiolan kohdalla loppuu,en tiedä kulkeeko Westendinaseman kohdalla yhtään bussia enää Länsiväylää pitkin. Uusiksi vaihtopaikoiksi tulevat Matinkylä ja Tapiola.

Ainoa peruste 550 päättärin pitämiseksi Westendinasemalla on se, että Tapiolassa on ahdasta. Sinänsä ajo Tapiolan ja Westendinaseman välillä on metron jälkeen hukka-ajoa.

----------


## MJG

> Westendinaseman merkitys vaihtoasemana vähenee.. sanoisin mielummin että katoaa.
> 
> Metron myötä Länsiväylän bussiliikenne Tapiolan kohdalla loppuu,en tiedä kulkeeko Westendinaseman kohdalla yhtään bussia enää Länsiväylää pitkin. Uusiksi vaihtopaikoiksi tulevat Matinkylä ja Tapiola.
> 
> Ainoa peruste 550 päättärin pitämiseksi Westendinasemalla on se, että Tapiolassa on ahdasta. Sinänsä ajo Tapiolan ja Westendinaseman välillä on metron jälkeen hukka-ajoa.


Luitko lainkaan?

----------


## hmikko

> Onkin mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten tämän asian kanssa käy. Olin ajatellut niin, että länsimetrolla ei olisi käytännössä vaikutusta matkustajamääriin, sillä idästä meillä on faktatietoa vastaavasta. Asemien lähellä joukkoliikenteen käyttö lisääntyy, liityntäalueilla laskee ja lopputulos on suunnilleen plusmiinusnolla. Vuosaaressa kävi näin, ja muistelen että samoin kävi 1982. Mutta sitten tuli tuo vyöhykeuudistus, jonka vyöhykerajat on asetettu tukemaan metroa ja ajattelinkin, että varmaan länsimetro+vyöhykeraja -kombo lisää matkustajia.


Miten mahtaa uuden rakentamisen määrät vertautua Espoossa ja 80-luvun Helsingissä? Espoossa rakennetaan nyt näennäisesti paljon asemien viereen (tornitalo joka aseman päälle), mutta aluetehokkuudet (kerrosneliöt per maa-ala) eivät silti ole kovin kummoisia. Toisaalta vanhan metrolinjan asemien ympäristöt näyttivät alun perin suorastaan autioilta, ja nyt niitäkin ollaan täydennysrakentamassa merkittävästi. Ei liene vaikea ennustaa matkustajamäärien nousua kokonaisuutena, kun yksikertaisesti asukkaita tulee lisää.

Kivistön suunnitelmassa taitaa muuten aluetehokkuus olla suurempi kuin missään Länsimetron varrella. Toki rakentamisessa on päästy vasta alkuun.

----------


## samulih

> Luitko lainkaan?


Mutta onko tämä todella niin suosittu asia? Onko todella niin että ei ole missään muualla mahd. vaihtaa? Jos tulet kirkkonnummelta voit varmasti pudottaa sen paremman puolison sinne vaikka matinkylän metrikselle? ihan vain ajatuksena että kuinka todellinen tilastoitava asia tämä on esittämäsi sinulle varmasti tärkeä asia on?

----------


## Multsun poika

Linja 550 on niin tiheä, että linjan päättämisellä Tapiolaan eikä Westendinasemalle säästää 2-3 autoa. Tälläkin on merkitystä, jos ja kun kunnat haluavat madaltaa palvelutasoa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Alueelliset tulokset lienevät aivan järjettömiä, kun ne on jätetty pois. Sitten kun piti kuitenkin saada jotain tuloksia, kun niistä oli kerran maksettu, kaikki data koottiin yhteen ja tehtiin niistä luvut. Jostain syystä tutkimuksen tekijät eivät ole käsitelleet mahdollisuutta, että hintajoustofunktio ei olisikaan lineaarinen, vaan järjettömistä alueellisista tuloksista on syytetty pientä datan määrää.
> 
> 3) Tutkimuksen lopputuloksena sivulla 61 on esitetty kausilipun lyhyen ajan hintajoustoksi -0,36 ja pitkän aikavälin joustoksi -0,78. ...
> 
> Jos pitkän ajan hintajousto olisi oikeasti -0,78 ja pätisi laajalla lukualueella (jota tutkimuksessa ei väitetä), Helsingin joukkoliikenteen keskimääräisten lippujen hintojen korottaminen seutulipun tasolle tiputtaisi Helsingin esikaupunkien joukkoliikenteen käytön alle Vantaan tason. Tuo ei ole järin järjellinen tulos, kun tuollainen automäärä ei mahdu teille eikä sille löydy parkkipaikkoja kotien ja työpaikkojen lähellä. 
> 
> Hinnan lisäksi joukkoliikenteen käytössä on aika paljon muitakin tekijöitä. Joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso, teiden ruuhkautuminen, parkkipaikkojen hinta ja saatavuus, väestön profiili sekä joukkoliikenteen hinta suhteessa autoilun hintaan lienevät niistä tärkeimmät


Tämä vaatii hieman kommentointia. Hintajouston käsite ei ota kantaa siihen, onka taustalla oleva kysyntäkäyrä lineaarinen vai ei. Taloustieteen perusteorioissa itse asiassa lähdetään siitä, että se ei ole sitä, vaan sen derivaatta on jotakuinkin tasaisesti kasvava. Ideana sen sijaan on, että mitä tahansa kohtalaisen hyvätapaista käyrää voi aina approksimoida jonkin sen pisteen ympäristössä tangenttisuoralla. Tahtoo sanoa tässä tapauksessa, että jos hinta muuttuu vain hieman, yleensä rajana pidetään korkeintaan 10 % muutosta, niin muutoksen voi arvioida lineaariseksi, sillä todellisen käyrän käyttö antaisi lähes samat arvot. Varsinkin, jos hintajousto määritellään tilastollisen analyysin perusteella, tilastosta tuleva epätarkkuus on ilman muuta paljon suurempi, kuin ns. väärän käyrän käytöstä syntyvä. Vastaavaa menetelmää käytetään myös esimerkiksi fysiikassa mittausvirheiden arvioinnissa. Kun muutokset ovat pieniä, käyrän voi korvata aina suoralla, jolloin laskut yksinkertaistuvat ja hintajouston tapauksessa oikeaa hintajoustokäyrää harvoin edes tunnetaan.

Eli menetelmää ei todellakaan voi käyttää, jos lippujen hinnoissa tapahtuisi radikaaleja muutoksia. Eikä mitään tarkempaa määritelmää kannata edes käyttää, sillä kuten sanoit, raju lippujen hintojen muutos laukaisee koko joukon muita vaikutuksia eikä tarkastelua kannattaisi tässä tapauksessa rajata koskemaan pelkkiä lipunhintoja. Ulkoiset tekijät kaikkinensa ja siinä sivussa myös todellisen hintajouston epälineaarisuus tulee huomioiduksi siten, että hintajoustot tulee laskea säännöllisin väliajoin uusiksi.

Summa summarum: hintajousto tällä tavalla yhtenä lukuna laskettuna on oikein hyvä työväline juuri HSL:n suunnittelussa, sillä käytännössä lippujen hinnat tuskin juuri koskaan muuttuvat kerrallaan enemmän kuin tuo 10 %. Hintajouston ja ristijoustojen avulla voidaan arvioida oikein hyvin, mitä vaikutuksia joukkoliikenteen käyttöön on sellaisista päätöksistä, joita HSL oikeasti joutuu tekemään. Menetelmä ei anna mitään syvällisempää tietoa matkustajien käyttäytymisestä, itse liikennejärjestelmästä taikka sen takana olevasta kaupungista. Paremminkin se summaa yhdeksi luvuksi nämä kaikki ja toimii sillä oletuksella, että radikaaleja muutoksia ei tapahdu.

P. S. Ja tuo valitus siitä, että yksittäisistä kaupungeista tai kaupunginosista ei saada tarpeeksi dataa, mutta homma toimii koko datalla, on ihan uskottava. Suurten lukujen laki kertoo, että yksittäiset häiriötekijät tapaavat kumota toisiaan ja jos lasketaan yhteen koko seudun data, niin tämä hävittää siitä vain yksittäisiä kaupunkeja tai kaupunginosia koskevaa tietoa jättäen vain koko seudulla vaikuttavia muuttujia näkyviin. Tietenkin on vieläkin parempi, jos pystytään esittämään myös uskottavia arvioita siitä, mitkä tekijät milläkin osa-alueella aiheuttavat poikkeavaa käytöstä.

----------


## petteri

> Tämä vaatii hieman kommentointia. Hintajouston käsite ei ota kantaa siihen, onka taustalla oleva kysyntäkäyrä lineaarinen vai ei. Taloustieteen perusteorioissa itse asiassa lähdetään siitä, että se ei ole sitä, vaan sen derivaatta on jotakuinkin tasaisesti kasvava. Ideana sen sijaan on, että mitä tahansa kohtalaisen hyvätapaista käyrää voi aina approksimoida jonkin sen pisteen ympäristössä tangenttisuoralla. Tahtoo sanoa tässä tapauksessa, että jos hinta muuttuu vain hieman, yleensä rajana pidetään korkeintaan 10 % muutosta, niin muutoksen voi arvioida lineaariseksi, sillä todellisen käyrän käyttö antaisi lähes samat arvot.


Tuo taloustieteen perusteorian oletus, että hintajouston derivaatta olisi tasaisesti kasvava ei vaan pidä tässä tapauksessa paikkaansa, varsinkaan jos mitataan pientä muutosta. Se johtuu siitä, että derivaatan arvo sahaa rajusti ihmisten hintapsykologian mukana. Siinä on valtavan jyrkkiä mäkiä (pieni hinnannousu aiheuttaa suuren kysyntävaikutuksen)  ja sitten mennään matalalla vaikutustasolla, kunnes tulee seuraava piikki vastaan. Ei hintajousto toki mene nollaan missään kohdassa, mutta osalla hinta-alueita muutos on kovin pieni ja toisissa kohdissa hyvin suuri. Derivaatan arvo vaihtelee siis rajusti sahaten.

Melkein kaikkien tuotteiden hintajoustossa on valtavia pomppuja, esimerkiksi välillä 49,99 eurosta 50,49 euroon tai 99,99 -> 100,99 ja sitten löytynee aika lailla prosentuaalisesti samansuuruisia välejä, joilla vaikutus on kovin pieni, kun ihminen ei oikein havaitse hinnanmuutosta. Esimerkiksi 49,49 -> 49,99. 

Ihmiset eivät todellakaan ymmärrä samansuuruista eurohinnan muutosta samansuuruiseksi riippumatta missä kohdalla muutos tapahtuu, vaan hintakäsitys muuttuu todella paljon enemmän kun ensimmäinen luku muuttuu, toisaalta desimaaliosastolla ei ole vastaavaa merkitystä. Tuo on yleisesti havaittu ilmiö hinnoiteltaessa tavaraa tai palveluita, joita ei ole pakko ostaa.





> Summa summarum: hintajousto tällä tavalla yhtenä lukuna laskettuna on oikein hyvä työväline juuri HSL:n suunnittelussa, sillä käytännössä lippujen hinnat tuskin juuri koskaan muuttuvat kerrallaan enemmän kuin tuo 10 %. Hintajouston ja ristijoustojen avulla voidaan arvioida oikein hyvin, mitä vaikutuksia joukkoliikenteen käyttöön on sellaisista päätöksistä, joita HSL oikeasti joutuu tekemään.


Minusta tuolla lailla laskettu hintajousto ei ole kovin hyvä työväline joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa, mutta kun parempaankaan menetelmää ei ole käytettävissä, on se parempi kuin ei hintajoustokäsitettä ensinkään.

----------


## petteri

Laitetaanpa tähän vielä ennen vuodenvaihteen hinnankorotuksia arvaus lipunmyynnin kehityksestä, kun lipunhinnat nousevat paljon ja vielä psykologisesti pahimmalla mahdollisella alueella.

Ensinnäkin oletuksena, että pääkaupunkiseudun väkiluku nousee vuonna 2016 noin 1,4 % vuodesta 2015. Ennustan, että Helsingin sisäisten matkojen lukumäärä lisääntyy 1,0 % vuonna 2016 ja seutumatkojen lukumäärä laskee -0,5 %.  Katsotaan, miten hyvin ennuste osuu kohdalleen.

----------

